# Keeping the fries hot.



## Kewl-driver (Aug 24, 2018)

any advice 😂


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Kewl-driver said:


> any advice 😂


Ask them if they’d like an apple pie with that.


----------



## Kewl-driver (Aug 24, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> Ask them if they’d like an apple pie with that.


Maybe I should break the sealed on the bag and give the fries a bite to see if it’s hot 😆


----------



## Hillary_Clinton (Oct 19, 2017)

I know that some people go to McDonald’s and order fries with no salt to make sure the fries are hot. They request the small salt packets at the pickup window. Idk 

however to only way to make they are hot is to eat a few. SMH.

That text is messed up on so many levels.


----------



## DDW (Jul 1, 2019)

Kewl-driver said:


> any advice 😂
> View attachment 595676


Yeah, tell the to go to stop being so lazy and get off there arse and go to the restaurant and eat in person. That is the only way to get them hot.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

toaster oven


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> Ask them if they’d like an apple pie with that.


L.M. A.O. !


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Stick it under an armpit....


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Or crotch


----------



## Dr. Saw Bones (Feb 2, 2021)

Kewl-driver said:


> any advice 😂
> View attachment 595676


The sad world of a delivery driver.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Put the fries on the engine while you drive?


----------



## guano (Aug 27, 2020)

Kewl-driver said:


> any advice 😂
> View attachment 595676





Kewl-driver said:


> any advice 😂
> View attachment 595676


yes... cancel the ride which you shouldn't even accepted...


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

Umm ok, but the only way for me to make sure they're hot is if I sample one, you ok with that?


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

Open the bag and rip ass on them?


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Kewl-driver said:


> any advice 😂
> View attachment 595676


Tell them that they are hot but by the time you make it to them they will be lukewarm just like every other McDonalds order.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Get an AC converter for your plug-in cigarette lighter and then get a toaster oven! Or better yet get a salamander.


----------



## Helpmehome (Mar 14, 2020)

That's my favorite text from a customer ever. The only people getting hot fries from a delivery order are us.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Kewl-driver said:


> any advice 😂
> View attachment 595676


One step away from a shoeshine
Two steps away from the county line
Trying to keep the customer satisfied.

Use an insulated bag.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

"Sure. Let me snuggle them up right here ... between my scrotum and my right thigh. That'll keep em nice and warm. Hey, I got another side that nobody's using ... how about those buffalo wings... want me to keep them nice and warm for ya too?"


----------



## guano (Aug 27, 2020)

Kewl-driver said:


> any advice 😂
> View attachment 595676


messages like that you simply ignore....


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

I always snack on the fries all the way to the diner. This way you know there hot . lmao .


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Fries are problematic. When placed in an insulated bag for delivery they get soggy. If not placed in the insulated bag they get cold.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

*Definition of fast-food*

1*: *of, relating to, or specializing in food that can be prepared and served quickly at fast-food restaurant
2*: *designed for ready availability, use, or consumption and with little consideration given to quality or significance


So Normal people eat fast food at a restaurant or in their car within minutes of receiving it. Very few people before the pandemic and all these delivery companies wouldn't wait 20 minutes With their food before they ate it. So inherently, from the get-go delivering food is no longer fast food. Which defeats the first two definitions of the word fast food.

Here again people are expecting Black tie service for dollar store prices.


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

Kewl-driver said:


> any advice 😂


On keeping the food hot? Sure. I have a warmer in my car. I typically only use it for certain orders. Like the fancier restaurants where the people tip well for pizzas but the restaurant lets the pizza sit out.

I have been asked this for McDonalds orders. Either its a text or its a note. Either way I tgell them I have a double insulated bag and a warmer (which I do) and I would be happy to do that if there is extra money in the tip portion. They always say yea yea of course. For McDonalds, for exmaple, Isk them to repack the order to keep the cold stuff separate by the customers request. Then I put the hot stuff in my bag with the warmer.

Food is always piping hot at the door and the customers that typically request this barely tip with even a typical tip. But hey, maybe next time they will have a little more appreciation for us. Lots of drivers out making us look bad.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

The Jax said:


> On keeping the food hot? Sure. I have a warmer in my car. I typically only use it for certain orders. Like the fancier restaurants where the people tip well for pizzas but the restaurant lets the pizza sit out.
> 
> I have been asked this for McDonalds orders. Either its a text or its a note. Either way I tgell them I have a double insulated bag and a warmer (which I do) and I would be happy to do that if there is extra money in the tip portion. They always say yea yea of course. For McDonalds, for exmaple, Isk them to repack the order to keep the cold stuff separate by the customers request. Then I put the hot stuff in my bag with the warmer.
> 
> Food is always piping hot at the door and the customers that typically request this barely tip with even a typical tip. But hey, maybe next time they will have a little more appreciation for us. Lots of drivers out making us look bad.


Of course, separate hot and cold food into separate bags.

Asking McDonald's to separate the food seems ridiculous because it is usually a four minute drive.

Who even accepts McDonald's offers?

By the way, do you realize you are responding to the last post on a thread that occurred 24 days ago?


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

Judge and Jury said:


> do you realize you are responding to the last post on a thread that occurred 24 days ago?


I didn't. I am still getting used to the new forum and haven't looked at the last post date.



Judge and Jury said:


> Who even accepts McDonald's offers?


I do. I have done McDonalds in different markets and picking up from them can be terrible. Especially after 10pm. However, in my particular market, the franchise operators have realized that the delivery is a cash cow for them and that making it difficult to pickup for delivery drivers really hurts their revenue. So thankfully, the McDonalds in my neck of the woods are great to pick up from..... between 9am and 6pm typically. For McDonalds in my area, I more focus on order compensation and where it is going. None of those New Jack City orders garbage.



Judge and Jury said:


> Asking McDonald's to separate the food seems ridiculous because it is usually a four minute drive.


Ahh disagree. I mean if the customer requests it and it could mean more of a tip, why not? Otherwise, I take the bag as it comes.


----------

